# Update tutorial about Centreon and FreeBSD



## gugabsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I just posted on my blog an update installation of Centreon in FreeBSD. There is now available a complete tutorial and revised on versions 2.3.3 (last) in an environment with Centreon and FreeBSD 9.0-RC3.

Check in: http://www.luizgustavo.pro.br/blog/2011/12/09/english-centreon-2-3-3-freebsd-9/

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Dec 11, 2011)

Why would we want to use Centreon instead of any other Nagios frontend? Is it better?


----------



## gugabsd (Dec 12, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Why would we want to use Centreon instead of any other Nagios frontend? Is it better?



Hi Tingo!

This is a matter of choice option.

It would be like saying NetBSD is better than OpenBSD, which is better than FreeBSD, NetBSD which is better than ....

Finally, each application has its features and software. It is the user know how to choose the one that best suits your business or purpose.

The Centreon was the best adapted to my purpose, I can have the flexibility of Nagios and at the same time have an environment similar to Cacti, the graphics have been created automatically, as program the output plugins, have a accurate analysis of the data that are collected in plugins (in addition to native tools nagios).

Anyway, all this is the official website: http://www.centreon.com

For me and for others, the Centreon best adapted to the objectives.

Thank you.


----------

